# Effective vs. Actual Top Tube Length



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, can someone please tell me what the difference is between effective and actual top tube length? 
From what points are they measured? 
Which one do I want to be most concerned with?
Thanks!


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i think the effective length is the length from the head tube to the seat tube measured straight across (parallel to the ground), and since the top tube isn't always parallel to the ground, the actual length can be longer.

somebody correct me if i'm wrong. just a noob trying to help out another noob.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Effective:
Horizontal line from from the center of head tube (where the top tube meets it) to the center of seat post (seat post raised at least enough to meet that horizontal line.

Actual:
Line from the center of head tube (where the top tube meets it) to the center of seat tube (where the top tube meets it).


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

The one to be concerned with is effective length because it tells you how large the cockpit is and you can compare it to other bikes you've owned to get an idea if it will be too large or too small for your upper torso/arm length.


----------



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------

